# SolidWorks on Mac OS X



## DominikHoffmann (Mar 10, 2002)

I have launched a petition  to SolidWorks Corporation asking them to consider porting their great SolidWorks CAD application to Mac OS X. Please join, if you feel qualified.

Dominik Hoffmann


----------

